# ROLI Keyboard-next level of expression



## Bluedive (Mar 24, 2016)

Keyboard is advertising as tool that will take performance expression to the next level. It's new on the market and it's expensive, lets hope that someday soon price will be more affordable.
Do you think it will make computer composers life easier?


----------



## DaddyO (Mar 24, 2016)

Ummm. Wow.


----------



## owenave (Mar 24, 2016)

I started a thread on it over in Kontakt wondering if was a good keyboard for
Kontakt. A couple user commented they tried it out at NAMM and they had Money
saved to buy it... but said it was not up to par. You can read it here.
http://vi-control.net/community/thr...and-as-kontakt-controller.52340/#post-3946281


----------



## Bluedive (Mar 25, 2016)

owenave said:


> I started a thread on it over in Kontakt wondering if was a good keyboard for
> Kontakt. A couple user commented they tried it out at NAMM and they had Money
> saved to buy it... but said it was not up to par. You can read it here.
> http://vi-control.net/community/thr...and-as-kontakt-controller.52340/#post-3946281



Hey, thanks for thread link, must say that idea of writing new protocol which will take communication with computer to new level feels right and I love an idea behind Roli but as one of the people on your thread said " It would also probably take quite a bit of work from you or library developers to get libraries to respond nicely to the different control methods."

Cheers


----------



## Softmo06004 (Mar 25, 2016)

+1 " It would also probably take quite a bit of work from you or library developers to get libraries to respond nicely to the different control methods."


----------

